# need a company



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

There are 4 things i would like to purcahse for my car, intake, header, exhaust, and cams, is there any one company who makes all 4 of those things at a moderate to excellent quality??


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

chubsmagee44 said:


> There are 4 things i would like to purcahse for my car, intake, header, exhaust, and cams, is there any one company who makes all 4 of those things at a moderate to excellent quality??


Why are you set on one brand? If you want the best performance it will be a mix and match of items. Hot Shot makes the Intake and Header, JWT makes the cams, and Stromung makes the exhaust.


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

But is there a single company who makes those things....i understand what you are saying...and i have my reasons....im just wondering if there is a single company who owuld make it all


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^ simply put NO.

hot shot makes the headers and intake. JWT makes THE BEST cams for our car, not to mention the only ones that are widly used. and stromung makes the best sounding exhaust for the GA. you could have your own made though.

i understand what you want to do. get one CO with all the parts on your car and get a big ol' sticker or something for your windsheild. dont worry about that, just get the best parts <hotshot, JWT, stromung.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

chubsmagee44 said:


> But is there a single company who makes those things....i understand what you are saying...and i have my reasons....im just wondering if there is a single company who owuld make it all


Have you looked at all? Stillen offers all of those items as their own, although some of them are inspired by others. I am anwering your question here, but honestly in terms of performance per dollar your better off getting the best of each product. 

But hey it's your call.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

sure it would be easiest to get them all from one company but as stated to make sure you get the best of each mod (dollar-power ratio) you're gonna have to mix and match.

wes put the best down for each mod. You'll probably be buying the parts from differnt vendors anyways to get the best deal on each though. Also check for used. There is nothing wrong with a used CAI (just might need a new filter or to recharge it) and a used HS header or Stromung exhaust will still outlast your car.


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

alright...thanks guys


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

wes said:


> Have you looked at all?


that's what I'm wondering. He's been a member here since june. There are tons of available resources, including this website and NPM.....

have YOU looked at all?


----------

